
France wants to arm satellites with guns and lasers by 2030 - walterbell
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/28/8934164/france-military-space-command-satellites-guns-lasers-2030
======
situational87
Sure looks like we're heading towards an inevitable kessler syndrome, nobody
seems to be in charge or care that much anymore.

I have a hunch that we're about two months away from news of the first
satellite control hack, it's just a matter of time before that or some
malfunction starts blowing things up.

------
qserasera
if you shoot for a satellite you best not miss or make a mess.

Using a submachine gun in space is ww3 territory.

------
petre
Guns? Why not arm them with EMP weapons? It's not beneficial to blow things in
orbit to smithereens. Just keep'em in one piece if your country wants to be
able to operate satellites in the future.

Also, good luck cooling a gun barrel in space.

~~~
CapricornNoble
Maybe bring back water-cooled machineguns, and pump the coolant to radiators.
Shouldn't be hard really, just has some secondary consequences, such as
lighting up your own satellite on every IR sensor in orbit.

